# Daiwa D-Pod



## Allrounder27 (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

hab im neuen Daiwa Katalog das hier gesehen.

http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Ähnelt recht stark dem alten Multipod von Cygnet. Fische ja selber das Skypod und bin auch zufrieden. Nachteile sind jedoch, das der Mittelswinger auf die Mittelstange knallt, der Preis, das Packmaß und das Gewicht.

Scheint beim D-Pod alles besser zu sein.

Preislich scheint es bei Anfang 200 Euro zu liegen.

Was sind eure Meinungen dazu? 
Hat das schon einmal jemand von nahem gesehen? Sieht meiner Meinung nach vielversprechend aus. Nachteile von den Fox Pods, das dort ja nach einiger Zeit gerne mal Schrauben locker werden...mal schauen, ob Daiwa das besser macht!


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

Also im Katalog sieht der ganz gut aus
aber was heißt das schon
ich glaub aber Daiwa hat da was gutes rausgebracht aber mal sehen
ich werde mir das ding auf jeden Fall in Zwolle mal ansehen:m


----------



## joso (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

Ich hab mir den Pod angesehen und war enttäuscht von der verarbeitung. Im Pod wurden so billige Schrauben verarbeitet, wo ich schon bedenken hatte die dann zu stark anzuziehen. Insgesamt macht der Daiwa Pod nicht den einen sehr viel versprechenden Eindruck.

Für mich persönlich ein billiger Nachbau, für viel zu viel Geld. In der Preisklasse habe ich schon bessere Pods gesehen. 

Eigentlich Schade, bis vor einiger Zeit stand der Name Daiwa für mich immer für Qualität. Nachdem der Schriftzug geändert wurde, hab ich den Eindruck bekommen, dass Daiwa die Preise ziehmlich angezogen hat, die Qualität dabei aber auf Strecke geblieben ist.


----------



## rainerle (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*



joso schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Pod angesehen und war enttäuscht von der verarbeitung. Im Pod wurden so billige Schrauben verarbeitet, wo ich schon bedenken hatte die dann zu stark anzuziehen. Insgesamt macht der Daiwa Pod nicht den einen sehr viel versprechenden Eindruck.
> 
> Für mich persönlich ein billiger Nachbau, für viel zu viel Geld. In der Preisklasse habe ich schon bessere Pods gesehen.
> 
> Eigentlich Schade, bis vor einiger Zeit stand der Name Daiwa für mich immer für Qualität. Nachdem der Schriftzug geändert wurde, hab ich den Eindruck bekommen, dass Daiwa die Preise ziehmlich angezogen hat, die Qualität dabei aber auf Strecke geblieben ist.



#6

So seh ich das auch!


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

Mist. Ich angel ja nun extrem viel Daiwa und ich hab auch das Gefühl, das man besser nur noch etwas kauft wo "made in JP" oder "made in UK" draufsteht. Mein Skypod geht ja noch ein paar Jahre. Fand das D-Pod auf den ersten Blick echt gut, aber wenn da trotz Edelstahl Mist verarbeitet ist, dann lieber Finger weg.


----------



## joso (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mist. Ich angel ja nun extrem viel Daiwa und ich hab auch das Gefühl, das man besser nur noch etwas kauft wo "made in JP" oder "made in UK" draufsteht. Mein Skypod geht ja noch ein paar Jahre. Fand das D-Pod auf den ersten Blick echt gut, aber wenn da trotz Edelstahl Mist verarbeitet ist, dann lieber Finger weg.



Den Pod von Daiwa den ich mir angesehen hab, Ich bin der Meinung das es sich genau um den von dir beschriebenen Pod handelt, war nicht aus Edelstahl. In der Beschreibung steht auch Aluminium.


----------



## Karpfenstipper (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

Moin ,
Ich habe es auch ins Auge gefasst , ist es denn wirklich Edelstahl? Bei e-bay verkauft es jemand aus Alu , was ist denn nun richtig ????

Gruß


----------



## Brot (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*



Karpfenstipper schrieb:


> Moin ,
> Ich habe es auch ins Auge gefasst , ist es denn wirklich Edelstahl? Bei e-bay verkauft es jemand aus Alu , was ist denn nun richtig ????
> 
> Gruß



Hi,
lt. Daiwa Katalog ist es VA, also Edelstahl


----------



## joso (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

In diesem Katalog wird ledeglich ein D-Pod aus Aluminium beschrieben. Ich persönlich hab auch nur einen D-Pod von Daiwa aus Aluminium gesehen, Es gibt ledeglich einen Pod fürs Boot, der ist aus VA. Aber der D-Pod ist defenitiv aus Alu

http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10


Ich weis nicht wo jemand den D-Pod von Daiwa in VA gefunden hat.


----------



## Brot (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

In meinem Daiwa Katalog 2013 den ich heute bekommen habe, steht Edelstahl, was mir aber gerade auffällt, der ist 1:1 der gleiche Text wie in dem Katalog, nur mit Edelstahl anstatt Alu...

Und noch was, Fett**arpfen.de hatten das D Pod auch als VA drin und jetzt ist es im Shop nicht mehr gelistet... alles sehr komisch...


----------



## m1ndgam3 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

weils eben noch nicht lieferbar ist wahrscheinlich ;-)


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

ich hab auch n Daiwa Katalog 2013 da steht auch Alu!


----------



## Brot (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

So ich bin euch noch einen Beweis schuldig.
Frisch aus dem Daiwa Angelgeräte Katalog 2013 abgelichtet, jetzt müsste man halt wissen was Stimmt 
http://img209.*ih.us/img209/1484/img2605ui.jpg


----------



## m1ndgam3 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

also zu mir hatte ein händler letzte woche gesagt das es edelstahl ist


----------



## joso (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

@Brot,

hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mit gerechnet, das dass Pod tatsächlich so beschrieben wird. 

Ich hab das Pod im Laden stehen gesehen und das war aus Aluminium, genau wie im Internett und anderen Katalogen beschrieben. Was mich bei der Beschreibung die du abgelichtet hast, sehr wundert ist das Gewicht, komplett aus Edelstahl gefertigt und dann nur 3,50 kg. Auch passen die Kunststoffverschraubungen nicht zu einen Pod aus Edelstahl, ich meine warum sind die Verschraubungen nicht auch aus Edelstahl. Warum wird ein Edelstahl Pod noch zusätzlich Pulver Beschichtet ? Der rostet doch eh nicht. Schon alles sehr Merkwürdig.

Mich würde interessieren was passiert wenn du das Pod nun bestellst und das Pod ist aus Aluminium. Wie würde Daiwa darauf reagieren, müssten die dir einen aus Edelstahl zu dem angegebenen Preis fertigen, oder sind die gezwungen diesen zu einem Sonderpreis zu verkaufen.


----------



## melis (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

Gibt es weitere Erkenntnisse? Mein Interesse ist auf jeden Fall geweckt. 150€ scheint der Preis zu sein.


----------



## rainerle (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*



joso schrieb:


> @Brot,
> 
> hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mit gerechnet, das dass Pod tatsächlich so beschrieben wird.
> 
> ...




Ich finde das Teil zu wackelig und die Plastikschräubchen stören mich auch.


----------



## basticarp (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

Ich habe mir das pod vor einem halben jahr zugelegt und bin bis auf den schrauben für die buzzerbars sehr zufrieden mit dem pod. Ich habe mir zudarzlich 4  kleine Stick s und 2 in 40 cm dazu bestellt und kann mein pod allen Gegebenheiten anpassen .egal ob ich quasi das ganze als Mini pod aufbaue oder highpod ..die schrauben Habe ich durch andere ersetzt und im großen und ganzen kann ich sagen das dieses pod flexibel und schön ist.. mir gefällt es . Mfg


----------



## EdekX (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

@ TE also wenn du schon das sky pod hast versteh ich nicht warum du noch ein anderes brauchst^^.
Gewicht hin oder her es ist für mich einfach ein hammer pod und würd ich durch nix ersetzen.
Sky pod oder banksticks!
Allein schon aufgrund der Stabilität wirst du mit sicherheit wieder aufs sky pod zurückgreifen.
Das der swinger jetzt mittig draufschlagen kann beim fallbiss find ich jetzt auch nicht so tragisch !

Edit: ups grad erst gesehen das der thread so alt ist sorry ^_^


----------



## elloschka (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Daiwa D-Pod*

nach kurzen e-mails mit einigen händlern und daiwa stellte sich nun herraus das obwohl es im katalog mit VA beschrieben ist und es auch so bei einigen händlern angpriesen wird die ganze geschichte aus alu ist.so ein paar kunden da bei daiwa!#d


----------

